# nails clicking on the floor...



## Dreadog

If my dog's nails are clicking on the floor, does that mean they need to be trimmed? I just thought they would always click on the floor... am I keeping her nails too long? 


thanks.


----------



## Graco22

Depends on the breed of your dog, and the length of her nails. Just because they click on the floor doesn't necessarily mean that they need trimming, but if you are in doubt, I would say yes, the could use a trim. Some breeds carry a longer nail, such as terriers. Dogs like labs, bostons, boxers, etc. should have a VERY short nail. Ideally, when the dog is standing squared up, NO nails should be touching the floor..However, when they walk, they may click.


----------



## Cracker

If I hear clicking I trim. The more frequently you trim the nails, the shorter you are able to get them because the quick recedes..wait too long and the quick starts to extend, making it harder to trim without hitting the quick. Cracker is never totally click free on the hardwood, but it is much more quiet than having them longer. It also reduces the chances of them tearing the nail when running around outside.


----------



## melaka

I get my dog's nails trimmed about every 3 weeks, and hers still click on the floor. I think the people at Petsmart are scared to cut them too short since she has black nails (so am I). However, I'm going to start taking her to our trainer to get them cut, and she told me she will be able to get them shorter over a few months' time.


----------



## lucysdoghouse

For us the rule of thumb is if the nails are clicking on the floor it is time to cut the nails.


----------



## Dreadog

Thanks everyone. When she is standing up straight, the nails don't touch the floor, but they definitely do click. I think I will take her in to get them trimmed and see what happens.

She doesn't mind having her feet handled, so I would may try to do them myself.


----------



## mom2molly

well we trimmed mollys nails ourself (she has white nails so can see the quick which is nice) i cut them until just before the quick...she still makes clicking noise when she walks and i wondered the same thing, but the vet said they were good length and didnt need any more trimming


----------



## KBLover

Wally always clicks. Sometimes he clicks louder though.

But I don't think I've ever heard him walk completely quiet when walking on tile/wood.


----------



## Tami

I have shelties and when they normally stand or walk I don't hear any clicking. I try to keep their nails grinded every week so if I start hearing clicking when they walk on the tile/wood I usually forgot to do them :redface:


----------



## Xeph

Same for my crew. Nobody here clicks. We grind nails frequently here (twice a week for the show dog, once a week for the working dog).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

I do nails once a week (trimmer and then dremel), but they still click, both in the front and in the back.


----------



## Pawzk9

melaka said:


> I get my dog's nails trimmed about every 3 weeks, and hers still click on the floor. I think the people at Petsmart are scared to cut them too short since she has black nails (so am I). However, I'm going to start taking her to our trainer to get them cut, and she told me she will be able to get them shorter over a few months' time.


I trim my dogs' toenails. If I didn't I don't think I'd have them done at Petsmart. Dremmels are nice, but if you have long hair, you need to have it out of the way.


----------



## melaka

Pawzk9 said:


> I trim my dogs' toenails. If I didn't I don't think I'd have them done at Petsmart. Dremmels are nice, but if you have long hair, you need to have it out of the way.


I used to have a groomer do them, but she moved to a different state. If I go to the vet, it's a 2-hour wait. So, I've been going to Petsmart - I don't really know how to find another groomer just to do her nails. And the one girl at Petsmart handles her well, even if she doesn't cut the nails as short as I'd like. Besides, like I said, I'm going to start taking her to where we go for training/daycare to get them cut.

I did try getting her used to a Pedi Paws when I first got her (yes, I know it's crap compared to a Dremel, but it's quieter), but I went about it wrong because I can't even pick it up now without her getting nervous.


----------



## Pawzk9

melaka said:


> I used to have a groomer do them, but she moved to a different state. If I go to the vet, it's a 2-hour wait. So, I've been going to Petsmart - I don't really know how to find another groomer just to do her nails. And the one girl at Petsmart handles her well, even if she doesn't cut the nails as short as I'd like. Besides, like I said, I'm going to start taking her to where we go for training/daycare to get them cut.
> 
> I did try getting her used to a Pedi Paws when I first got her (yes, I know it's crap compared to a Dremel, but it's quieter), but I went about it wrong because I can't even pick it up now without her getting nervous.


I wouldn't trust my local Petsmart. Doesn't mean all of them are awful, but I would rather trust an experienced breeder. You can condition her to the pedi paws (or better grinder) turned off, near her foot, then turned on, near her foot. Then a single toenail. You don't have to get all her toenails done at once. Relax and get her really used to having her feet handled, and having equipment become a dinner plate, and no big deal. My main problem with groomers (of any level of experience) is that they need to get dogs finished fairly quickly and don't really have time to desensitize. You do.


----------



## melaka

I spent about a month trying to get her used to it, but once I got to the point where I touched her nail with it once turned on, it scared her. Now she slinks off if she even sees it, no matter what kinds of treats I have. I guess I gave up too easily. Maybe I will try starting from scratch again one day. She is not a shy/timid dog, and I handle her feet regularly, but I messed up somewhere trying to introduce the PediPaws.

On the other hand, she does great and is very calm when she gets her nails trimmed, so it seems less stressful to her to have it done professionally.


----------



## Pawzk9

melaka said:


> I spent about a month trying to get her used to it, but once I got to the point where I touched her nail with it once turned on, it scared her. Now she slinks off if she even sees it, no matter what kinds of treats I have. I guess I gave up too easily. Maybe I will try starting from scratch again one day. She is not a shy/timid dog, and I handle her feet regularly, but I messed up somewhere trying to introduce the PediPaws.
> 
> On the other hand, she does great and is very calm when she gets her nails trimmed, so it seems less stressful to her to have it done professionally.


If you have someone with whom she is calm and unstressed. go with it. Have you watched them do her nails?


----------



## Jare

mom2molly said:


> well we trimmed mollys nails ourself (she has white nails so can see the quick which is nice) i cut them until just before the quick...she still makes clicking noise when she walks and i wondered the same thing, but the vet said they were good length and didnt need any more trimming


Agreed. I have a rat terrier too and even after I cut his they click.


----------



## melaka

Pawzk9 said:


> If you have someone with whom she is calm and unstressed. go with it. Have you watched them do her nails?


I watched when they did them at Petsmart, not at my trainer's. But the trainer said she was very good too, and she's not one to hold back.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Xeph said:


> Same for my crew. Nobody here clicks. We grind nails frequently here (twice a week for the show dog, once a week for the working dog).


Same here.


----------



## Chikyuu

I get River's nails trimmed every month or so, and they still click anyway.


----------



## Xeph

> I get River's nails trimmed every month or so, and they still click anyway.


That is in part because of the frequency with which the nails are trimmed. If they were trimmed more often, chances are the clicking would stop.


----------

